# Daily routine?



## jammin (Jan 14, 2011)

Just thought it would be interesting to hear what routines and habits other vizsla-owners got! My boyfriend and I both have "irregular" jobs, meaning we don't always work 9 to 5 and quite often finish late in the evening. This means we can't always get up at 7 in the morning without going back to bed afterwards. This is what our days look like:

7am: Wake up! Take Ebba out of her crate and go for a 15 minute on-lead walk. Then back to bed (with Ebba joining us, spoilt!)

9 - 10am: Get out of bed.

11 am: Breakfast (for Ebba). She refuses to eat before she's been up for at least an hour! Never eats when she's just got out of bed.

12 pm: 45 minute off-lead walk.

3 pm: Lunch

3.30 pm: 15 minute on-lead walk

7.30 pm: Dinner

8 pm: 45 minute off-lead walk

After that we just hope she'll let us relax!  We always do some playing with her aswell when we can. I understand everyone must have different routines since this one would only work with our kind of lifestyle. I'd love to know how you guys get through your day! 

Maria


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

My work schedule is relatively flexible (I can go in early and leave early, go in late or leave late, or sometimes even go in late and leave early!), but this is a typical day for Jasper and I:

8:00am -- Wake up, go potty, a little play time while I get dressed, etc.
8:30am -- Go for a 20-30 minute leash-walk
9:00am -- Breakfast!
9:20am -- Last potty, then crated as I leave for work at 8:30
5:00pm -- I get home and we go for a quick 10-15 minute leash-walk
6:30pm -- 20-30 minute leash-walk
7:00pm -- Some crate time while I go for a run
8:00pm -- Off-leash play for 1-1.5 hours
9ish pm -- Dinner! He tends to turn up his nose at his food if I try to feed him before a good play session.
10:30pm -- 20-30 minute leash-walk
11:00pm -- Bed

This routine will occasionally shift in one direction or the other. As soon as he's a little older, I might start going in to work just a little earlier, but for now we have a good schedule.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We get through our day the best we can ;D Our "routine" changes for different reasons: horseback riding, swim team, camp, VBS, husband's travel etc; however, the one constant is my kids rarely sleep past 6:45am :'( Pumpkin goes for at least 2 off-leash runs/walks per day, but most often more. That does not include hanging out time or playing in the yard or creek. This is our 1st summer with Pumpkin (no kids in school), and that is presenting challenges. My kiddos are not into the "P walks," especially if you add distance & heat; consequently, they are taking a lot of golf cart rides, so I can run P along the fields. At least once every 6 wks, we try to get her on birds with our trainer (pigeons since off-season here). Up until April, we were meeting once per month for a V playdate, but puppies, heat, and literal female heat have prevented a meeting recently. I'm always wanting to do more with P, feel like I should be, but overall she is happy & thriving. Our mini dachshund, Moxie (age 4), is her buddy too. I'm not sure Moxie would say the same with all of Pumpkin's annoying antics & body slams


----------

